# Advice on Australian Stock Saddle Brands



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

One of my friends has an Australian Stock Saddle Company Muster Master and LOVES it. Only saddle she'll ride in (and she has a really nice Circle Y that just sits in her house because she won't ride in anything but the Muster Master). The AUSTRALIAN STOCK SADDLE Co Selling - Saddles - Tack - Holsters They fit the saddle to your horse via extensive wither/back tracings and Colin (the owner) is just great to deal with. I called when I was looking for a saddle to fit my impossible-to-fit arab/NSH cross. I spoke with Colin and his wife. Both were helpful and friendly. Colin offered to sell me a saddle from their "scratch and dent" room on payments AND fit it to my gelding. Unfortunately, my gelding was taken back by his owners before I could order one.

The AUSTRALIAN STOCK SADDLE Co Selling - Saddles - Tack - Holsters


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Kimberley synthetic endurance saddle from Downunder saddle company. It's hornless and uses a dressage style girth (no overgirth). I believe it's a scaled down (price wise) version of the leather endurance one the company also sells. I am quite pleasedwith the fit and comfort level for both horses and I. It's also low maintenance cleaning wise. I've not had it that long so I can't say how long it will last.

I'm interested in trail riding as well. The aussie is definitely more secure than the English and not as heavy as a western. It is also set up well with brackets to tie things on. So, all in all, it's my first choice for the trail. I'm pretty sure I'll get a second one at some point and in the mean time, I toss back and forth leather vs synthetic for that one (today, synthetic is winning).

Price wise, I say go with what you can afford and want. I should think that with your mid range budget you'll get some decent. I, personally, can't justify (as much as I would like) spending thousands on an authentic made in Australia saddle.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Forgot to add...I got my handmade leather Aussie saddle for $125. It has some issues that are easily fixable (didn't have stirrups and was converted to western rigging), but it's the most comfortable thing I've ever sat in.


----------



## VickiD (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you! I have come across the Australian Connection in my search and I plan to do the fitting. If I am going to spend some money, I want I good fit. The Australian endurance saddle I am borrowing is a 16" seat and my thigh is NOT the 1/4-1 inch distance from the knee roll that they suggest. I am not crammed in the saddle, but there is not that space. Should I jump up to a 17" or an 18" to get that gap between my thigh and the roll?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that I've gained weight, I don't have that gap between my thigh and the poley. However, I don't feel smooshed at all.

Coolest thing, though. When I called Colin, I told him that I wasn't sure what size seat I needed. He asked me for my height and my pant size. When I gave them to him, he was able to tell me exactly what size seat I would need.

This is me in my Aussie saddle. This was before I gained all the weight (I was about 170lbs and a size 12 in these pics). I honestly have never measured my saddle to see what size seat it has. :lol:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

The saddle I got is an 18 incher. I think 17" should probably have been a better for me but I can make the 18 work. For me, the poley/thigh distance is important but I also want to have enough room in the seat so that my butt isn't riding partway up the cantle - it can rest against it but not sit on it (if that makes any sense). I also think the 17" aussie is somewhat the same size as a 15" western seat so if you fit well in 15" of western saddle you'd probably want to go with the 17" size.


----------



## VickiD (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the seat size information. That was very helpful.


----------

